# inbound (as in "proceed inbound")



## olivinha

Hi All!

I need someone's help with the translation of *"inbound"* in the following context:
the helicopter can *proceed inbound *from the coast on an agreed route and carry out a visual approach and landing.
 
Here is my (sorry!) attempt:
el helicóptero puede *dirigirse dentro de los límites* desde la costa en una ruta acordada y llevar a cabo una aproximación visual y un aterrizaje
 
Your feedback/suggestion is _*extremely*_ appreciated.
 
Saludos!
Olivia


----------



## Bil

Hola Olivia

El término habla de 'la ruta de llegada/de venida.'

". . . puede avanzar en ruta (aérea) de llegada . . ."


----------



## natasha2000

Mi intento:

....El helicóptero puede adentrarse en el territorio costeño en la ruta acordada....

quizá esto te dé más ideas....

Saludos,
N.


----------



## olivinha

Hola Olivia

El término habla de 'la ruta de llegada/de venida.'

". . . puede avanzar en ruta (aérea) de llegada . . ."[/quote]

Buenas Bil,
A ver se me enteré; entonces sería:
el helicóptero puede *avanzar *desde la costa en una ruta acordada y llevar a cabo una aproximación visual y un aterrizaje.
 

What about a translation for *"inbound"*? "Avanzar" sería para "proceed", correcto?
 
Muchísimas gracias!
Olivia

PD: Thanks for your quick response!!


----------



## natasha2000

Yo no diría que es solo avanzar. mira el enlace que te dí.

inbound flight es un vuelo entrante. O sea que el helicóptero no sólo vuela a lo largo de la costa, sino que puede también adentrarse en el territorio, o sea, alejarse de la costa y entrar en el interior.


----------



## olivinha

natasha2000 said:


> Mi intento:
> ....El helicóptero puede *adentrarse *en el territorio costeño en la ruta acordada....
> 
> 
> Gracias, N., me parece que "adentrarse" abarcaría ambos significados de "proceed" & "inbound".
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos. Qué bueno sois!
> Cheers!
> Olivia


----------



## natasha2000

Quiero corregirme a mi misma.

El helicóptero puede adentrarse en el interior en la ruta acordada...

No estoy segura si _territorio costeño_ aquí suena bien...


----------



## Bil

Sólo unas ideas, Olivia:

". . . puede avanzar desde la costa en una ruta de llegada acordada y llevar a cabo un acercamiento visual y un aterrizaje."


----------



## olivinha

I have to include a specific translation for coast (no matter what) as to differentiate an overseas flight from a inland flight. Asi que me quedo con tu primera sugerencia.
Gracias.
O.


----------



## olivinha

Gracias por las ideas, Bil!

Que es mejor "territorio costeño"  o "territorio costero"?
 
Olivia


----------



## natasha2000

olivinha said:


> Gracias por las ideas, Bil!
> 
> Que es mejor "territorio costeño" o "territorio costero"?
> 
> Olivia


 
Par amí, costeño, porque se refiere directamente a algo perteneciente a la costa.

Aquí tienes las definiciones en el DRAE:

costeño
costero


----------



## Manuel Herman

Aunque ambas son correctas, al menos en España se usa más el término costero, o al menos es lo que he oido siempre.


----------



## natasha2000

Manuel Herman said:


> Aunque ambas son correctas, al menos en España se usa más el término costero, o al menos es lo que he oido siempre.


 
Ah, sí? Pues, ásí que sea,Ave! 

Un nativo sabe mejor... 
Yo he utilizado sólo mi lógica, dado que nunca he tenido la oportunidad de hablar de territorios costeros o costeños...


----------



## Manuel Herman

A veces me ha sucedido lo mismo también a mí, tienes dos palabras que sabes que son correctas pero quieres elegir la que más uso tiene. Un truco que utilizo es colocar ambas palabras en google y ver cuál de las dos ofrece más entradas. Aunque no es una regla fiable al 100% puede ser de ayuda en muchos casos


----------



## natasha2000

Manuel Herman said:


> A veces me ha sucedido lo mismo también a mí, tienes dos palabras que sabes que son correctas pero quieres elegir la que más uso tiene. Un truco que utilizo es colocar ambas palabras en google y ver cuál de las dos ofrece más entradas. Aunque no es una regla fiable al 100% puede ser de ayuda en muchos casos


 
Si, tienes razón... Aunque, a veces, no se puede fiar de Google el todopoderoso....


----------



## olivinha

Pues si, como dices Manuel, las dos son correctas, me quedo con costero ya que en el documento que traduzco hay otras refercencia a "costero" (p.e. coastal traffic).

Gracias a todos!
Olivia


----------



## Bil

I see no need for either in the original sentence, which says "desde la costa."  My _Larousse_ translates "inbound route" as "ruta de llegada/de venida," while my _Oxford_ translates "proceed" (vehicle) as "avanzar."  The DRAE confirms "acercamiento" as a physical "approach."

Que le vaya bien.


----------



## rholt

*proceed inbound...*
-> procede hacia el aeropuerto desde la costa...


----------



## olivinha

Ahh... por eso me ponias *ruta de llegada.*
I kept thinking why "llegada"? So the meaning of "inbound" encompasses the idea of "llegada"? It makes more sense now. Thanks a lot.
Gracias again!


----------



## olivinha

Thanks, R., always appreciate your help!


----------

